# October Newsletter in our new and improved format



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

Greetings, 

Here's the October TrailMeister Newsletter in our brand spanking new format, with new content. Copying and pasting kind of blows the layout but you get the idea  You can see exactly what was emailed here 

*Quite pleased with the new layouts thus far, check out the new pages and by all means let me know what you think! Grazi*
















Follow on Twitter 







Forward to a Friend 
  *Guardian Hawk Enterprises*

The October Newsletter is brought to you exclusively by Guardian Hawk Enterprises. Guardian Hawk offers a variety of quality products, from oilskin chaps to saddle bags, and pommel bags. 
*October 2011 Newsletter*

*Hearty fall greetings, In addition the season's changing leaf colors you'll also notice the changing look of TrailMeister! The new design will be gradually moving throughout the site and will include new content areas such as a directory of trail rider print publications and continued updating of current sections so that it’s easier for you to navigate and find the trail riding info that you’re looking for.  Take a tour of our new format here or visit our Home Page.
One of the changes is a brand new Newsletter with more info for YOU. Enjoy...
* 







*Upcoming Map and Compass Session*

Save the Date - Tuesday, October 18th - Free Land Navigation talk at the Maple Valley, WA Library, 6-9pm. There a handful of spots still open for this introductory session where we'll discuss the basics of reading a map and using a compass, from a horse rider's perspective. Register Now… 

  *Article of the Month*

Wet Weather Gear – With the crisp days and vivid colors of fall also comes the rain. Originally written for The Northwest Horse Source in January of 2011, this article describes clothing options to help keep you dry and warm while riding through the wet and the cold. Read More…. 

  *Trail of the Month*

Tsali Recreation Area Four loops totaling about 40 miles of trails overlooking Lake Fontana in North Carolina, and easily accessible from Tennessee and Georgia make Tsali a great spot for day rides or weekend camping trips. Read More…
  *Knot of the Month*

The “King of Knots”; the bowline should be in every horse rider’s repertoire. The bowline is a very reliable and secure knot that won’t slip under tension and, when tied with a “slippery hitch” is easily untied. "The rabbit comes up the hole, runs around the tree..." Read More…
  *Review of the Month*

Fall’s cool and wet weather has arrived in many parts of the country. Guardian Hawk Enterprises offers many quality options to keep you warm and dry in the saddle and beyond. From oilskin chaps to saddle bags, and pommel bags, Guardian makes them. We’ve had the opportunity to wear and test a pair of Guardian’s oilskin Chaps and are EXTREMELY pleased with them. Read More…
*Reader’s Tip of the Month*

From Sally B. of North Carolina - If you wear lace up riding boots try bending your ankle when you lace them for more comfort during your ride. Prop the front of your foot on a step with the heel on the ground when you lace up. When you lace up this way, with your foot in the same position it will be in while in the stirrup, you'll find your boots will fit much better, which keeps you in the saddle longer! Read More Tips…


----------

